# Where to find water in a city during an emergency.



## User902

Aside from obtaining water in stores and such where it would probably be crowded, I only would have enough water to last a day, when generally get home situations can span three days. My question is, because I live in a dense urban sprawl, where can I find water to refill my pack in an emergency situation, such as a power outage or a more extreme alternative (hurricanes don't count obviously). This isn't the wilderness, I am trying to get hydrated in the city.


----------



## Eyeball

User902 said:


> ..I live in a dense urban sprawl, where can I find water to refill my pack in an emergency situation, such as a power outage or a more extreme alternative (hurricanes don't count obviously). This isn't the wilderness, I am trying to get hydrated in the city.


Me too, because if the kitchen tap runs dry (because a plague or whatever has zapped the water workers) I'm about 5 miles from the nearest fresh river water. 
I live in Plymouth UK (my place circled) only 50 yards from the Atlantic but I can't touch a drop of it unless I can buy some kind of still to remove the salt, can any PF members recommend a good model?


----------



## SOCOM42

You can get water from a hot water tank, use wisely, same goes for a toilet tank if you are wise enough to not dump it in a flush.

They have a drain on the bottom of the heater that you can gravity drain it.

At the point you need that there will be no running water anyways.

If you have a hard time getting it getting it out open the pressure relief valve on top to break the vacuum.

You may have to filter out some solids that build up at the bottom of the tank, they won't hurt you just nasty to look at.

Flushing a water heater is a good idea once a year. Screwed if a tankless type.

If this is a concern, why not put back a dozen gallons of warter to be safe???

I have town water, a well, a river behind me and a lake out front,

but I still have about 25 gallons of Wally World distilled water jugs put away in unused closet and cabinet space and more in my shop.


----------



## Chipper

Solar Still.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Urban landscape means lots of commercial buildings with a lot of water in the pipes. A '4-way' or 'sillcock' key is in order.


----------



## Redneck

I think most cities have numerous parks with lakes and ponds. Also there are normally several municipal golf courses, each with several water features. I prefer the Sawyer Mini for water purification but I also have several Lifestraws. Just hunt up your closest pond, river or lake.


----------



## Mad Trapper

******* said:


> I think most cities have numerous parks with lakes and ponds. Also there are normally several municipal golf courses, each with several water features. I prefer the Sawyer Mini for water purification but I also have several Lifestraws. Just hunt up your closest pond, river or lake.


They don't do viruses or chemicals, and the city water is full of them. Be well armed in city parks.


----------



## KUSA

User902 said:


> Aside from obtaining water in stores and such where it would probably be crowded, I only would have enough water to last a day, when generally get home situations can span three days. My question is, because I live in a dense urban sprawl, where can I find water to refill my pack in an emergency situation, such as a power outage or a more extreme alternative (hurricanes don't count obviously). This isn't the wilderness, I am trying to get hydrated in the city.


As a last resort, you can distill the blood of your enemies into potable water.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Get something like these:


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> Get something like these:


If someone gets one of these, make sure the floor will hold the weight.

They will do the trick for storage.


----------



## SOCOM42

SOCOM42 said:


> If someone gets one of these, make sure the floor will hold the weight.
> 
> They will do the trick for storage.


My last resort will be my still.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> If someone gets one of these, make sure the floor will hold the weight.
> 
> They will do the trick for storage.


Well, there IS a bathtub already there.........


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> Well, there IS a bathtub already there.........


Yeah, but, with that package filled it will be 4 times (apx) the weight of a normal bath filling.

Water is heavy!

I would worry about older homes like around here 75-125 years old, second and third floor baths.

Most here have cellars with 2x8 spans that could be suffering from dry rot or termites and carpenter ants.

Most of you southern guys build on concrete pads from what I understand, nowhere for it to go there.

I didn't say not to get it, I just said make sure of the floor supporting the weight, a lot of those English house are OLD.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, but, with that package filled it will be 4 times (apx) the weight of a normal bath filling.
> 
> Water is heavy!
> 
> I would worry about older homes like around here 75-125 years old, second and third floor baths.
> 
> Most here have cellars with 2x8 spans that could be suffering from dry rot or termites and carpenter ants.
> 
> Most of you southern guys build on concrete pads from what I understand, nowhere for it to go there.


It's capable of holding 100 gallons. That's about 830 lbs. Would you be afraid of 4 average adults standing next to each other anywhere in your home?

I've seen 150 and 200-gallon whirlypools in homes with NO additional framing.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's capable of holding 100 gallons. That's about 830 lbs. Would you be afraid of 4 average adults standing next to each other anywhere in your home?
> 
> I've seen 150 and 200-gallon whirlypools in homes with NO additional framing.


This is how they did it....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> This is how they did it....
> 
> View attachment 109617


I'd be more afraid of that water line tap.


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'd be more afraid of that water line tap.


Your right, we had to jack up the bearing wall in several places and inches, doubled the joisting along the tub floor and the kitchen one also.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's capable of holding 100 gallons. That's about 830 lbs. Would you be afraid of 4 average adults standing next to each other anywhere in your home?
> 
> I've seen 150 and 200-gallon whirlypools in homes with NO additional framing.


I've seen pennies placed under blown out screw in house fuses too.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Most places have city parks, forest preserves, etc with hand pump water. go early during the crisis on a night run, everybody else will be looting big screen TV's, shoes, and jewelry stores.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> I've seen pennies placed under blown out screw in house fuses too.


So? How many pounds does an ampere weigh?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> Your right, we had to jack up the bearing wall in several places and inches, doubled the joisting along the tub floor and the kitchen one also.


You put bearing walls on top of your tubs?


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> You put bearing walls on top of your tubs?


Yup, right on top and we used the water in the tub for a level.


----------



## Redneck

I'm mighty glad I have my own well.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> Yup, right on top and we used the water in the tub for a level.


Apparently it wasn't sagging then.


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> Apparently it wasn't sagging then.


No but it did get a hernia over the long term keeping its end up.


----------



## Joe

Mad Trapper said:


> This is how they did it....
> 
> View attachment 109617


looks like my house I was wondering where the pipe wrench was/ LOL


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> So? How many pounds does an ampere weigh?


Nothing.

Amp is like how big the river of power coming in is. Volts is how fast the river flows.

You need to talk watts. Then take the mass of eletrons transfered over a specific time. They do have a mass. (I got 99% on AP Physic exam in HS)

But that is DC. You run AC/DC :vs_laugh:


----------



## dwight55

Lots of people don't know it . . . but the water from a fire hydrant is the same that you drink and bathe with.

It takes a special wrench . . . or a pipe wrench . . . and some of them are left handed threads . . . but it could be a "last resort" . . . and if you live in the city . . . in the tunnels under the street . . . there are drains on them . . . so as a VERY last resort . . . down into the tunnels . . . take containers . . . have at it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> Apparently it wasn't sagging then.


But might have needed some support!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I have a Primo water dispenser so I try to keep 5 bottles on hand, 1 in the dispenser and 4 full ones sitting the the garage. Should times get tough there's a pretty good size pond within easy walking distance and a huge river within walking distance but quiet a bit further away than the pond. My plan there would be to use empty 5 gallon primo bottles to fill, bring back to the house, and purify. I have sawyer filters, life straws, and coffee filters/bots to boil


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> Yup, right on top and we used the water in the tub for a level.


Water levels are 100% accurate and inexpensive.

Well if you use one over several hundred miles, the curvature of the earth/gravity might come into play...........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Amp is like how big the river of power coming in is. Volts is how fast the river flows.
> 
> You need to talk watts. Then take the mass of eletrons transfered over a specific time. They do have a mass. (I got 99% on AP Physic exam in HS)
> 
> But that is DC. You run AC/DC :vs_laugh:


If that's the case, then your place would have collapsed years ago under the weight of all those electrons you paid the power company to pump into the place.

So if you really did so good in physics, you should have been able to come up with the answer.


----------



## Mad Trapper

AC/DC you ass . nothing transfered in mass at all. Even DC electron mass would go to ground, back to earth

The electrons go back and forth, AC current.

WHO gave You an electrician license? Gomer or Goober?

Are you one connection short, of a full circuit? Or just a short circuit?


----------



## KUSA

Mad Trapper said:


> Amp is like how big the river of power coming in is. Volts is how fast the river flows.


Actually, amperage is a measurement of electron flow. Voltage is the amount of pressure.


----------



## Mad Trapper

KUSA said:


> Actually, amperage is a measurement of electron flow. Voltage is the amount of pressure.


Watts is electron flow. W= V X I


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> AC/DC you ass . nothing transfered in mass at all. Even DC electron mass would go to ground, back to earth.


But they still go through the circuit, and according to YOU....



Mad Trapper said:


> ......They do have a mass. ......


They have mass.

So, Mr "I got a 99% in physics".... if electrons have mass, how can they weigh nothing? WHO gave you your physics test? Mr. Magoo? Gilligan?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> Watts is electron flow. W= V X I


Watts is power consumed. Amperage is electron flow.

Stop trying to Google your way to wisdom.


----------



## KUSA

Mad Trapper said:


> Watts is electron flow. W= V X I


Electron flow is part of the mathematical formula to figure out wattage but strictly speaking, electron flow is measured in amps. Technically, you are 100% wrong and I challenge you to a debate over it.


----------



## Eyeball

Chipper said:


> Solar Still.


Yeah i've been googling around but a lot need sunlight to make 'em go, so on dull days they'd be scuppered.
Others are big contraptions like moonshine stills which you have to light a fire underneath, but in a SHTF world in a city making fire might not be easy.


----------



## Annie

Lots of good ideas here in the thread....Check YouTube for how to get water out of your water heater. 

Nothing's more important than water. Could it be worth it for you to become a volunteer fireman? Seriously. They have access to lots of good clean water. Plus they'd probably have your back if looters tried to burn your house down. 

Fill some 5 gallon food grade buckets and store throughout your apartment. 

Get yourself a Berkey and some Life straws. 

Save all seltzer and soda bottles. Refill them and squirrel them away.


----------



## SOCOM42

Eyeball said:


> Yeah i've been googling around but a lot need sunlight to make 'em go, so on dull days they'd be scuppered.
> Others are big contraptions like moonshine stills which you have to light a fire underneath, but in a SHTF world in a city making fire might not be easy.


Your best bet is to get a Big Berkey filter, made in England, get a jug of pond water and run it through.

Add a bit of chlorine bleach to it also, look in here for the amount to use.

Scupper is a naval term, right? to sink?

Link for a Big Berkey, it is what I use everyday.

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...=2ahUKEwjLnuDDy5ftAhVLTDABHbGkCD8Q0Qx6BAgJEAE


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> Watts is power consumed. Amperage is electron flow.
> 
> Stop trying to Google your way to wisdom.


You are asshat. Confirmed


----------



## Mad Trapper

0 amps at 0 volts = you


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> Watts is power consumed. Amperage is electron flow.
> 
> Stop trying to Google your way to wisdom.


My wisdom was when YOU were an infant.

Your ass already said amps. Go Look. No volts, no amps.

You're just a sorry fat ass electric man , who charges way too much. :vs_laugh:

You are a dumb SOB. A system with out voltage difference can't transfer electrons.


----------



## stevekozak

Dang, this discussion about water got heated!! I think it even got kinky at one point. That meme about amps and volts and Ohms looked like some BDSM stuff to me!! :vs_blush:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

not sure... water towers? I don't live near cities for a reason. they don't exist here is the main one


----------



## Denton

Mad Trapper said:


> My wisdom was when YOU were an infant.
> 
> Your ass already said amps. Go Look. No volts, no amps.
> 
> You're just a sorry fat ass electric man , who charges way too much. :vs_laugh:
> 
> You are a dumb SOB. A system with out voltage difference can't transfer electrons.


Chill right the Hell out!


----------



## Eyeball

SOCOM42 said:


> Your best bet is to get a Big Berkey filter, made in England, get a jug of pond water and run it through.
> 
> Add a bit of chlorine bleach to it also, look in here for the amount to use.
> 
> Scupper is a naval term, right? to sink?
> 
> Link for a Big Berkey, it is what I use everyday.
> 
> https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...=2ahUKEwjLnuDDy5ftAhVLTDABHbGkCD8Q0Qx6BAgJEAE


Thanks, they look good but will they remove salt from seawater to make it drinkable?


----------



## stevekozak

Eyeball said:


> Thanks, they look good but will they remove salt from seawater to make it drinkable?


No. Desalinaters are expensive and mostly inefficient.


----------



## Eyeball

stevekozak said:


> No. Desalinaters are expensive and mostly inefficient.


Drat, i was looking forward to drinking the Atlantic.
But I suppose I could always get water from lakes and ponds and run it through the filter to zap any germs and things in it..

PS- I've also been toying with the idea of boiling seawater in a saucepan and somehow catching and condensing the desalinated steam, anybody got any ideas how to build a simple contraption like that?


----------



## Mad Trapper

denton said:


> chill right the hell out!


p = v x i


----------



## SOCOM42

Eyeball said:


> Drat, i was looking forward to drinking the Atlantic.
> 
> PS- I've been toying with the idea of boiling seawater in a saucepan and somehow catching and condensing the desalinated steam, anybody got any ideas how to build a simple contraption like that?


Yeah, get a Stainless steel pressure cooker and replace the weight with a condenser line that is cooled.

That is a simple still, pond water not seawater is the best bet or from a river, you did want to avoid heating didn't you???

A lot of work with a still and you have to watch it all the time, that is my last resort here, to use mine.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> My wisdom was when YOU were an infant.
> 
> Your ass already said amps. Go Look. No volts, no amps.
> 
> You're just a sorry fat ass electric man , who charges way too much. :vs_laugh:
> 
> You are a dumb SOB. A system with out voltage difference can't transfer electrons.


Whatever you're sippin', smokin, shootin' or snortin', cut back a bit. It's making you act like a frikkin two-year-old who shit his pants screaming for a candy bar. And you're in public.


----------



## Eyeball

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, get a Stainless steel pressure cooker and replace the weight with a condenser line that is cooled.
> 
> That is a simple still, pond water not seawater is the best bet or from a river, you did want to avoid heating didn't you???
> 
> A lot of work with a still and you have to watch it all the time, that is my last resort here, to use mine.


Thanks, and I suppose I could always camp out at a nice spot like this and hope the water is clean enough to drink straight..


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> So? How many pounds does an ampere weigh?


How much do you? might bend beams with your fat ass


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> How much do you? might bend beams with your fat ass


I'm still waiting for you to answer a _simple_ physics question.

Seems you're more interesting in being totally obnoxious.

Of course, you're missing the FACT that ALL mass bends light, even YOU.


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> Whatever you're sippin', smokin, shootin' or snortin', cut back a bit. It's making you act like a frikkin two-year-old who shit his pants screaming for a candy bar. And you're in public.


I done stepped into the mess. No throwing punches afterwards.


----------



## Denton

Mad Trapper said:


> How much do you? might bend beams with your fat ass


One more time and you'll be cooking your heels. 
@rice paddy daddy; I'll need an assist if this continues. Can't ban from my phone.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Mad Trapper said:


> How much do you? might bend beams with your fat ass


Mad Trapper my friend, why don't you just take the rest of the night off?
Don't make us do something we don't really want to do.

Thanks.


----------



## Eyeball

PS- just seen this solar still on the net, it looks like a bloody jellyfish and is a bit impractical because I'd have to leave it unattended anchored a few feet offshore in the Atlantic and hope the sun comes out to make it go.
Also cheeky kids are bound to pelt it with stones and BB fire and sink it, I know I certainly would if I was a snot-nosed kid..


----------



## Eyeball

Google Earth and Streetview is a great way to check out possible locations to set up in in a post-apoc world, i'll probably go for this one, so hey PF members, meet me there when it hits the fan, it's circled in red up the River Tamar 8 miles northwest of my home in Plymouth..










Nice cottages to take over if the owners have gone..
(click to expand)









Looking left, pity I don't know how to fish..









Looking further left..


----------



## Eyeball

Here's a wider view of the area, we'll call it 'The Quay' (red circle).
Plenty of fields to grow stuff, plenty of woods to hunt things, and a river to fish things, I hope to hell farmers hunters and fishermen will join our group or we'll have to call the place 'Shit Creek'..


----------



## Weldman

Someone had their Cheerios peed in :vs_laugh:


----------



## Annie

I'm sorry, @Mad Trapper, but you're going to have to be suspended for 3 days for too many personal insults. I don't like to do it, but it's for the good of the forum. We like to keep it friendly here. See you in a few. Your friend, Annie


----------



## stevekozak

Annie said:


> I'm sorry, @Mad Trapper, but you're going to have to be suspended for 3 days for too many personal insults. I don't like to do it, but it's for the good of the forum. We like to keep it friendly here. See you in a few. Your friend, Annie


I know it is not for me to question, but would this have not made more sense two days ago? Doing it now seems like smacking a dog today for growling at the mailman last week. Your putting a toddler in the corner for pulling Sally's pigtails a few days ago. :vs_frown:

I will get back in my own lane now.


----------



## Annie

stevekozak said:


> I know it is not for me to question, but would this have not made more sense two days ago? Doing it now seems like smacking a dog today for growling at the mailman last week. Your putting a toddler in the corner for pulling Sally's pigtails a few days ago. :vs_frown:
> 
> I will get back in my own lane now.


You're right, but I only just saw it now. I felt it couldn't be ignored.


----------



## hawgrider

Really? Trapper was banned "Come on man".... 

The warm and fuzzy has gotten pretty tiring. 

Seems there was more than one that was doing the tango anyway! 


Please keep all future bans for me.... they are like changing underwear whoop dee do! Preppers/survivalist are suppose to be tough and thick skinned. 

Gawd Im beginning to hate this warm and fuzzy civility tolerant warm and fuzzy nonsense!!!! 


Grrrrrr Uggg! Piss and moan bunch of CRAP all Crap!


That is all. Please have a shitty day thank you!


----------



## Annie

hawgrider said:


> Really? Trapper was banned "Come on man"....
> 
> The warm and fuzzy has gotten pretty tiring.
> 
> Seems there was more than one that was doing the tango anyway!
> 
> Please keep all future bans for me.... they are like changing underwear whoop dee do! Preppers/survivalist are suppose to be tough and thick skinned.
> 
> Gawd Im beginning to hate this warm and fuzzy civility tolerant warm and fuzzy nonsense!!!!
> 
> Grrrrrr Uggg! Piss and moan bunch of CRAP all Crap!
> 
> That is all. Please have a shitty day thank you!


You've got a problem with it, take it to the other moderators.


----------



## hawgrider

Annie said:


> You've got a problem with it, take it to the other moderators.


Yeah I do...

Denton was aware of it who made RPD aware of it then you come in days after the fact and used your queen wand like Gretchen Witchmer of meatchicken. 
You were a day late and ten dollars short.


----------



## Annie

hawgrider said:


> Yeah I do...
> 
> Denton was aware of it who made RPD aware of it then you come in days after the fact and used your queen wand like Gretchen Witchmer of meatchicken.
> You were a day late and ten dollars short.


If you don't like it, report me. I"ll stand by their good judgment regardless of what they decide.


----------



## hawgrider

Annie said:


> You've got a problem with it, take it to the other moderators.


Below is the warning /sentence handed down by a veteran Moderator. I see no other posts by Trapper after RPD spoke with authority. So what gives you the right as a less seniority mod to come in here 2 days later and dish out a ban after the issue was handled????

Somebody needs to reverse this ridicules late un needed ruling. JUSTICE dammit I want JUSTICE your out of order your all out of order.











> rice paddy daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mad Trapper my friend, why don't you just take the rest of the night off?
> Don't make us do something we don't really want to do.
> 
> Thanks.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Redneck

hawgrider said:


> Below is the warning /sentence handed down by a veteran Moderator. I see no other posts by Trapper after RPD spoke with authority. So what gives you the right as a less seniority mod to come in here 2 days later and dish out a ban after the issue was handled????
> 
> Somebody needs to reverse this ridicules late un needed ruling. JUSTICE dammit I want JUSTICE your out of order your all out of order.


We live in a society of rules. This forum is not a free for all. And in this thread you are repeatedly breaking rule 2 here... but for some reason getting away with it.

2. Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on PrepperForums.net. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. Trolling behavior is not allowed on PrepperForums.net. This includes deliberately posting inflammatory, irrelevant, or highly offensive comments for the purpose of disrupting the community or harassing another member. Harassment will not be tolerated in this community. This includes private messages, social media, and user emails.

*3. Do not question or debate a moderator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of a moderator's decision or action users should contact the moderator(s) or admin(s) via PM.*


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> We live in a society of rules. This forum is not a free for all. And in this thread you are repeatedly breaking rule 2 here... but for some reason getting away with it.
> 
> 2. Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on PrepperForums.net. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Trolling behavior is not allowed* on PrepperForums.net. This includes deliberately posting inflammatory, irrelevant, or highly offensive comments for the purpose of disrupting the community or harassing another member. Harassment will not be tolerated in this community. This includes private messages, social media, and user emails.
> 
> *3. Do not question or debate a moderator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of a moderator's decision or action users should contact the moderator(s) or admin(s) via PM.*


Well that's your opinion now go eat a turnip and pull some weeds because the way I see it you are now trolling me so beat it!


----------



## Redneck

hawgrider said:


> Well that's your opinion now go eat a turnip and pull some weeds because the way I see it you are now trolling me so beat it!


Sorry but that is not an opinion. It is rule #2 of this forum. If you didn't read it it says do not question or debate a moderator decision on the message board. I'm not trolling just trying to make you aware of the rules here. Seems to me the higher powers should be making you beat it.


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> Sorry but that is not an opinion. It is rule #2 of this forum. If you didn't read it it says do not question or debate a moderator decision on the message board. I'm not trolling just trying to make you aware of the rules here. Seems to me the higher powers should be making you beat it.


Apparently you can't count. You are referring to rule #3 not rule #2

But you are trolling me Mr know it all... which is rule #2

So like I said go eat a turnip and learn how to count.

Yeah you voted Biden didn't ewe I can hear the baaa baaa all the way over here.


----------



## ActionJackson

My two cents. If everyone else is as stressed over the election fraud; Covid; the satanic march of Marxism; (and the other upheavals going on in the world at the moment) as I am then we're very on edge. We conservatives need to stick together and try to get along. If we're to take our aggressions out on someone -- send a scathing letter to your "representatives" in government. Send letters to the fortune 500 companies currently pushing SJW and "woke" causes. You never know when we may need each other's help in the future. 

If you're a Biden supporter ... go pound sand!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

This is not open for discussion.
Annie made a decision, and I will stand by her.

Case closed.


----------

